# Sticky passenger door lock Euramobil 690HB



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, ( Euramobil 690HB 2002 )

dont know if anyone else has come across this issue, but would appreciate some technical guidance if possible.

the problem is the passenger door on the van !

it locks and doesnt unlock.

as i was unlocking the drivers door, the central locking disengaged and the missus went to open her door at the same time. if you do this on a car it often 'jams' and a relock/unlock would reset the mechanism.

it hasnt !

i took the panel of the door which was very tricky given that it was locked shut, finally got the door open and the lock disengaged.

wiggled and waggled it , sprayed the wd40 to loosen it up etc etc.

tried a few test 'shuts', open close lock unlock etc, all working fine.

put the panel back in place, fixed the grab handle on, shut the door.... and guess what... it locked and wont reopen.

the central locking button 'goes up' but immediately goes down again. the drivers door opens fine.

any other suggestions on what i should do next to remedy it ?

the locking mechanism in the main door frame does appear to 'give' a little ( microns not millimetres ), not sure how to cure that.

Its not been too much of an inconvenience up to now, but the MOT is due this week and not sure if a door not opening is a failable offence ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a guess, but a fairly easy one to check out now you know how to dismantle etc.

If it works fine with the panel off, but doesn't work with the panel on, that would suggest the panel is restricting the movement of something or pressing where it shouldn't press.

I'd suggest you take the panel off again and really make sure it works properly with it off. When you are sure of that, start looking for the misalignment or where it presses etc. It might just be that it isn't letting the little button pop up far enough. That would cause it to re-lock again exactly as you describe.

Try it, and if you can't cure it go to the MOT with the panel removed. A little white lie won't send you down to the hot place I'm sure, and you intend to fix it as soon as possible anyway.

Cheers

Zeb


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Just got back from Bessie's MOT (passed,  ) and the tester made a point of opening the passenger door from the inside, so apparently it is part of the test.

Sorry I can't help with the fault but have little experience in central locking, having only ever owned one vehicle with it!

PS what are ECU's :lol: :lol:


----------

